# Matchboxkits.org......down the memory lane....



## Lucky13 (May 4, 2009)

The unofficial reference to vintage Matchbox kits8)


----------



## muller (May 4, 2009)

A blast from the past! I reckon I must have built all those 1/72 kits when I was kid.


----------



## Airframes (May 4, 2009)

Great find Jan, brought back some memories of a fantastic range of kits.


----------



## 109ROAMING (May 5, 2009)

I LOVE matchbox kits -Their boxart kicks serious arse


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 5, 2009)

Wow, a blast from the past.

You know your old when the models you built as a kid start showing up in Antique stores.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 6, 2009)

Maaan....! Just scanned through the '70-'80 catalogue, talk about flashbacks! That was the one and only Matchbox catalogue that I ever had!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 24, 2010)

Had to go back here again for a wee walk down the Memory Lane....

How many knew that it was at the end of the 70's that EU regulations said, that there should be no violence on the boxes, so the artwork had to be revised whenever the studio had time to do it? I thought that EU had this brainf*rt much later....

http://www.matchboxkits.org/images/PDF/The_Revell_Matchbox_story.pdf The Revell-Matchbox Story....


----------



## Airframes (May 24, 2010)

D**kwits!!


----------



## Migrant (May 25, 2010)

Back in the 70s I'd spend my paper-round money at the local newsagents, who stocked a pretty good selection of _Matchbox_ kits. I've probably built most of them in the last 40 years! They tend to get overlooked in favour of more recent offerings nowadays, but they still scrub up nicely and some (like the Wellesley) have never been released by other manufacturers. Here are three fairly recent builds:

Gloster Gladiator in Lithuanian AF markings.






He-70 in pre-war markings





Vickers Wellesley


----------



## Airframes (May 25, 2010)

Nice stuff M. They had one heck of a range of kits, many 'out of the ordinary', and most excellent value for money.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 26, 2010)

True....used to love those Matchbox kits, built quite a few of them. Wouldn't mind to se them, Matchbox, back among the living again! 8)


----------



## Florence (May 27, 2010)

I have a B-17 (?1982 release) still in my stash. Picked it up cheap somewhere sometime ago. Got to love the 3 colour plastic.


----------



## Wurger (May 27, 2010)

I think many of us met these Matchbox kits going along the modelling path.I have still a few of them sitting in my stash and waiting for assembling as well.A few of them I mean P-51,Hurricane,Tempest and Spitfire I made years ago.


----------



## B-17engineer (May 27, 2010)

Nice Hurricane mate!


----------



## Migrant (May 27, 2010)

Those two are really nice Wurger







Florence said:


> I have a B-17 (?1982 release) still in my stash. Picked it up cheap somewhere sometime ago. Got to love the 3 colour plastic.



You know, I don't recall ever seeing a Matchbox B-17. Wonder how I missed that one?


----------



## Lucky13 (May 27, 2010)

Build a couple of their Halifaxes....


----------



## Airframes (May 27, 2010)

The Halifax was quite a nice kit (still is, under the Revell lable). Still got an un-built B17 - a bit plain, but could be made into a reasonable model. I was going to build it as a RAF100 Group RCM bird for the Heavy Hitters GB, but time ran out.....


----------



## pbfoot (May 27, 2010)

Spotted a flaw in the DH82 kit


----------

